# FR: verbe pronominal / passif - reflexive verb / passive voice



## shapo

Hi there,

In terms of reflexive versus passive verbs, if you have _C'est à Lyon au XIXe siécle que le jue de boule se développe_, could you also say _C'est à Lyon au XIXe siécle que le jue de boule fut développ__é _? Is the second version grammatically correct? If yes, do these two versions mean the same? If they do mean the same, is one preferable to use over the other? I'm suspecting that the present tense in _C'est _prevents from using the past historic _fut,_ but I'm not sure.

Thanks very much!


----------



## Maître Capello

Yes, both sentences are correct, but they don't mean exactly the same thing:

_C'est à Lyon au XIXe siècle que le jeu de boule se développe._ → The game evolves and gets more important there and at that time.
_C'est à Lyon au XIXe siècle que le jeu de boule est/fut développé._ → The game originates from there at that time.


----------



## itka

Maître Capello said:


> _C'est à Lyon au XIXe siècle que le jeu de boule est/fut développé._


Le présent *"est développé"* n'est pas synonyme de "*fut développé"*.
Je dirais plutôt en utilisant un passé composé :
_C'est à Lyon au XIXe siècle que le jeu de boule a été/fut développé.

_


----------



## shapo

Following up on the discussion, is then "_C'est à Lyon au XIXe siècle que le jeu de boule est développé._" grammatically sound? 

If it is, how is its meaning different from "_C'est à Lyon au XIXe siècle que le jeu de boule a été/fut développé._"?

Thanks again.


----------



## Maître Capello

itka said:


> Le présent *"est développé"* n'est pas synonyme de "*fut développé"*.
> Je dirais plutôt en utilisant un passé composé :
> _C'est à Lyon au XIXe siècle que le jeu de boule a été/fut développé.
> _



Comme il est bien clair que tout se déroule dans le passé (_au XIXe s._), le présent est forcément un présent historique… Je ne vois donc pas de différence de *sens* ; seulement une différence de *style*. Peux-tu STP m'expliquer le sens que tu donnerais au présent et au passé composé/simple respectivement ?


----------



## itka

Ah, d'accord ! Je ne pensais pas au présent historique, j'ai cru à un typo...

Dans ce cas, évidemment on peut employer la forme que l'on souhaite, comme tu dis, c'est un choix stylistique.


----------



## bleurose

I want to know where we use *se verbes* when we transform active voice sentences into passive.Can anyone help me?
Ex : On fait le vin avec la vigne 
      Le vin se fait avec le vingne 
  ou Le vin est fait avec le vigne
Please explain. Thank you


----------



## Meiboombouwer

On ne fait pas de vin avec la vigne (notez la vigne). La vigne, c'est la plante (racines, tronc, branches). Le raisin est le fruit de la vigne. C'est avec le raisin qu'on fait du vin.

A part cette petite faute technique, linguistiquement les trois phrases proposées sont correctes et assez synonymes.
La différence est subtile:

Le vin *se garde* en tonneaux avant d'être mis en bouteilles = règle générale universelle 
Le vin *est gardé* en tonneaux avant d'être mis en bouteilles = description d'une technique employée quelque part, par quelqu'un (ou un groupe de personnes) mais qui n'est peut-être pas universelle.

J'espère que cela vous aide.


----------



## Lawra

Bonjour tout le monde,

I've been given the task of translating this sentence into the passive voice in French but I think it's a bit of a trick question as, seeing as it's reflexive, it's already in the passive voice?!

The sentence is

_Les virus se sont répandus._

I am tempted to leave it as it is but does anyone have any other suggestions? The sentence must still start with 'les virus' by the way.

Merci mille fois


----------



## King-brioche

Hi,

The sentence is already into the passive voice, it has to be a mistake in the exercise.

De rien et bonne chance


----------



## Maître Capello

The verb is reflexive, but the sentence is *not* in the passive voice. The mere presence of the auxiliary _être_ is no guarantee that the verb is in the passive because that auxiliary is also used for compound tenses of many motion verbs (e.g., _aller_) and all pronominal verbs like _se répandre_.

The passive voice would be: _Les virus ont été répandus_.


----------



## Me parece

What would be the correct translation of "It can be done in multiple manners." ???

Il peut être fait en plusieurs manières.
Il peut se faire en plusieurs manières.

If both are correct, what's the difference?


----------



## Maître Capello

Neither sentence is correct as is. You however have the choice between the passive voice and a pronominal verb. The two turns of phrases have the same meaning, the latter being probably a bit more natural in your context.

_Cela peut *être fait* de plusieurs manières._
_Cela peut *se faire* de plusieurs manières._


----------



## jrios27

Hello, I was at a lecture in which they were talking about the "reflexive passive" or "passive se".

The lecturer gave the following examples without translation:

1) Il s'est bu beaucoup de vin ce soir. (My guess: A lot of wine was drunk that night)

2) Ce livre s'achète par correspondance. (My guess: This book is purchased by mail-order)

3) *Ce livre s'est acheté hier.  (My guess: This book was bought yesterday)

I understand why #2 works, but #1 and #3 confuse me. I guess #3 would be better as "Ce livre a été acheté hier", but why doesn't it work as it is in #3 seeing that it worked in #1? Or rather ... Why is #3 wrong and #1 right? 

Can you use the reflexive passive in other verb tenses?


----------



## Oddmania

Hi,

Only sentence #2 works for me.


> 1) Il s'est bu beaucoup de vin ce soir.


This one sounds awkward to me for two reasons: *1.* the reflexive verb; *2.* the impersonal _il _at the beginning of the sentence.

I wouldn't use a "passive reflexive verb" to talk about a single one-off event. _"Ce livre s'achète par correspondance"_ makes sense because you're describing how the book is usually bought / is supposed to be bought / can be bought. Likewise, _"Ce vin se boit avec de la viande rouge"_ would make perfect sense. It's like a piece of advice, or the description of a custom. "The done thing", as the Brits say (how wine is usually drunk, how such or such book can be purchased, etc.). You're describing the correct or usual way to behave.

My rephrasing suggestions: 1) _On a bu beaucoup de vin ce soir / Beaucoup de vin a été bu ce soir _(less common).
.3) _Ce livre a été acheté hier_ (as you suggested) / _On _OR _Quelqu'un a acheté ce livre hier_.​


----------



## jrios27

I've been looking into it more and more and as per usual, I've found more problems haha

A French speaking friend told me that it's okay to say

"Le vin s'est bu rapidement hier"

but you can't say

"Le vin s'est bu hier"

Why is this?? What are the restrictions of the pronominal passive in the past tense? Is it the same in the future?

"Le vin se boira rapidement demain" and "Le vin se boira demain" are okay??


So now I'm just wondering what's going on here. I know that there are other ways to say this, but I want to understand.


----------



## janpol

Le verbe pronominal de sens passif ("ces appartements se sont vendus en huit jours") ne peut pas avoir d'agent (il est inconnu ou évident), le verbe passif peut en avoir un ("ces appartements ont été vendus en huit jours. / par un promoteur (évidence inutile)/ par l'agence X.")
C'est là me semble-t-il est une différence essentielle.
Les deux tournures ne sont pas toujours interchangeables :
1 - Les oranges ont été vendues cher / par les détaillants, cet hiver.
2 - Les oranges se sont vendues cher cet hiver.
(la 2 me semble préférable)
3 - X a été tué hier / par un opposant politique.
4 - X s'est tué hier. ---> incorrect = on comprend qu'il s'est suicidé.(confusion "sens passif"/ "sens réfléchi")
5 - Toutes les portes s'ouvriront devant toi.
6 - Toutes les portes seront ouvertes devant toi (par qui ?)
La 5 (sens figuré) est préférable à la 6 à laquelle le sens figuré convient mal.


----------



## jrios27

Pardon, mais ça ne résout pas ma question. Les deux exemples que j'ai donnés ont pas d'agent aussi et les deux utilise le passif pronominal. L'unique difference entre les deux phrase est qu'une a un adverbe et l'autre n'en a pas. Donc pourquoi est-ce que la premiere fonctionne et la deuxième fonctionne pas?

Merci


----------



## janpol

Une phrase apparaît (à juste raison ?) comme incorrecte quand on n'imagine aucune situation où l'on pourrait la dire :
j'ai acheté du vin il y a une semaine, pendant 6 jours je n'y ai pas touché et le 7ème jour, lors d'une petite fête, tout le vin a été bu / tout le vin s'est bu / tout le vin s'est trouvé bu.
j'ai acheté du vin et de la bière il y a une semaine, pendant 6 jours je n'ai pas bu une goutte de vin et hier, lors d'une petite fête, le vin s'est bu (comme du petit lait).


----------



## jrios27

Merci pour ta réponse!

Donc mon amie s'est trompée! C'est possible de dire "le vin s'est bu hier"?

Et c'est possible de dire "Ce livre s'est acheté hier" aussi?


----------



## Maître Capello

1) _Il s'est bu beaucoup de vin ce soir_ = A lot of wine was drunk this evening.
2) _Ce livre s'achète par correspondance_ = This book can be purchased by mail-order.
3) *_Ce livre s'est acheté hier_ = This book was bought yesterday.

À part le fait qu'elle est soutenue, je ne trouve rien à redire à la première phrase.

Quant à la troisième, elle n'est en effet pas idiomatique. Elle est d'ailleurs indiquée comme telle par l'astérisque dans l'ouvrage original.


----------



## jrios27

Mais est-ce que tu sais pourquoi la troisième ne fonctionne pas vu que c'est possible de dire au présent? L'article dit la même chose que la femme a dit dans la conference, et c'est trop difficile à comprendre.


----------



## Snowflk

La 3ème option impliquerait que le livre s'est acheté lui-même. La formulation correcte serait "Ce livre a été acheté hier" ou encore "On a acheté ce livre hier".


----------



## jrios27

Pardon, mais pourquoi est-ce que le verbe "acheter" est spécial dans ce cas?? Si je dis "la question s'est discutée hier", on comprend que la question ne s'est pas discutée elle-même. Et si je dis "Les médicaments s'achètent dan la pharmacie", on comprend que les médicaments ne s'achètent pas eux-même.


----------



## Maître Capello

jrios27 said:


> vu que c'est possible de dire au présent


Non, ce n'est pas non plus possible au présent :

_Ce livre s'achète aujourd'hui_. 

Ce serait en revanche possible avec un complément :

_Ce livre s'achète aujourd'hui *pour 10 euros*_.


----------



## jrios27

et cette phrase "Les médicaments s'achètent dan la pharmacie"??? c'est au présent. Quelle est la difference entre elle et " _Ce livre s'achète aujourd'hui" ?_
Puis-je dire "Les médicaments se sont achetés dan la pharmacie"??

Est-ce que vous voyez le problème?? Le passif pronominal ne fonctionne pas dans quelque cas. ça c'est ce qui me rend perdu.


----------



## Maître Capello

On utilise le tour pronominal de sens passif avant tout pour les *généralités*.

_Les médicaments s'achètent en pharmacie._


----------



## Snowflk

"Les médicaments s'achètent en pharmacie" / "Ce livre s'achète sur internet" est correct. Le contexte permet de comprendre l'idée. Je te conseillerai d'éviter l'usage du passif pronominal qui est un peu compliqué


----------



## jrios27

éviter? haha jamais... si on évite ce qui est difficile, on n'apprendra rien.

Merci de votre aide et patience. Je crois que je vais envoyer un e-mail à la femme qui a fait la conference et peut-être elle peut l'expliquer.


----------



## DanTriplerUn

La guerre ne doit _être fait_ que comme dernier recours pour protéger le peuple.
La guerre ne doit _se faire_ que comme dernier recours pour protéger le peuple.

La phrase que tu as écrite devrait _être réécrite_ comme je suggère.
La phrase que tu as écrite devrait _se réécrire_ comme je suggère.

Ce que je te dis ce soir ne doit jamais _être dit_ à n’importe qui d’autre.
Ce que je te dis ce soir ne doit jamais _se dire_ à n’importe qui d’autre.

Ce n'est que moi dont les vidéos peuvent _être partagées_ dans ce salon. ("salon" voulant dire "channel" dans ce cas, comme dans un serveur sur Discord.)
Ce n'est que moi dont les vidéos peuvent _se partager_ dans ce salon.

Est-ce que tous ces phrases se disent également bien et qu'elles veulent dire la même chose? Avec "être fait" et "se faire," est-ce qu'on peut échanger le verbe _faire_ et n'importe quel autre verbe sans que les règles ne changent?
Je peux penser à quelques cas où la réponse est non:
Elle _a été tuée_ (par quelqu'un).
Elle _s'est tuée_. = cela voudrait dire que c'est elle-même qui l'a tuée. Ce serait synonyme de "Elle s'est suicidée."


----------



## Maître Capello

_La guerre ne doit *être fait**e* que comme dernier recours pour protéger le peuple_.
_La guerre ne doit *se faire* que comme dernier recours pour protéger le peuple_.

Both phrases are possible, but I'd avoid the passive altogether (that is, including pronominal phrases with a passive meaning). I'd rather say something like:

_Il ne faut faire la guerre qu'en dernier recours…
La guerre ne doit être que le dernier recours…


La phrase que tu as écrite devrait *être réécrite* comme je le suggère_. 
_La phrase que tu as écrite devrait *se réécrire* comme je le suggère_.  (The pronominal phrase typically works only for general or impersonal statements.)

Anyway, it would also be more natural to avoid the passive voice altogether:

_Tu devrais réécrire ta phrase comme je le suggère_.



DanTriplerUn said:


> Ce n'est que moi dont les vidéos peuvent _être partagées_ dans ce salon. ("salon" voulant dire "channel" dans ce cas, comme dans un serveur sur Discord.)
> Ce n'est que moi dont les vidéos peuvent _se partager_ dans ce salon.


Neither sentence really makes sense. What are you trying to say exactly? Especially, what do you mean by "Ce n'est que moi dont…"?



DanTriplerUn said:


> Elle _a été tuée_ (par quelqu'un).
> Elle _s'est tuée_. = cela voudrait dire que c'est elle-même qui l'a tuée. Ce serait synonyme de "Elle s'est suicidée."


Non, pas nécessairement.

_Elle a été tuée dans un accident d'avion._ → Elle est morte dans un accident d'avion ; elle n'a pas été assassinée.
_Elle s'est tuée au volant de sa voiture._ → Elle est morte a priori involontairement.

*Remarque :* Il est possible de dire _se tuer_ dans le sens de _se suicider_, mais ce dernier verbe est beaucoup plus courant dans ce cas.


----------



## DanTriplerUn

Maître Capello said:


> Neither sentence really makes sense. What are you trying to say exactly? Especially, what do you mean by "Ce n'est que moi dont…"?



It would translate as: _It's only me whose videos can be shared in this channel._ As in, no one else is allowed to post videos in that channel.

I shall note what you said. OK, so the pronominal passive (as you call it) is best for general or impersonal statements, otherwise use the non-pronominal passive (or whatever you call it) or the active. Though honestly, I see the first example, "La guerre ne doit être faite que..," as a general statement. I like your two alternatives, but what's the difference between them and what I had? They all look like general statements to me.


----------



## Maître Capello

DanTriplerUn said:


> It would translate as: _It's only me whose videos can be shared in this channel._ As in, no one else is allowed to post videos in that channel.


You should definitely use the active voice in this case as well:

_Il n'y a que moi qui puisse partager des vidéos dans ce salon_.
_Je suis le seul à pouvoir partager des vidéos dans ce salon_.

Neither the passive voice nor a pronominal phrase would make sense here.



DanTriplerUn said:


> Though honestly, I see the first example, "La guerre ne doit être faite que..," as a general statement.


That phrase is not using a pronominal verb but a verb in the passive voice. My comment was specifically about pronominal phrases.

Anyway, the fact that some phrases are possible doesn't necessarily make them natural though. Unlike in English, in French we usually try to avoid the passive voice whenever we can and use the active voice instead.


----------

